# Wooden Tongue & Groove Soffits



## Beverlyb (Aug 30, 2008)

Our soffits are in need of repair, they are the wood tongue and groove soffits and they are separating in the middle on two sides of the house.

I understand that the standard replacement is vinyl or aluminum soffits, but what are the pros and cons to replacing these soffits with wooden tongue and groove soffits.

What is the cost difference?


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

Wood you have expense of installing and upkeep vinyl is less expensive and almost maintenance free. You have to wash it once a year or so. Just my opinion. As I get older I look for easier.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Are there any Historical accurateness conditions that need to be considered?

Old Bead Board soffit is so beautiful, I would prefer repair solutions to any recover applications.

Can you psot a photo of the severity of the separations? 

Ed


----------

